
Show HN: Alauda.io – Container as a Service Cloud - bobo123
http://www.alauda.io
======
bobo123
Hi HN! We're proud to announce the beta of Alauda.io, a simple way to ship
Dockerized apps. Think of it as a virtual Docker Host in the cloud that is
infinitely scalable and always available :)

Sign up is free and we'd love to hear your thoughts, thanks!

